# freight and export !



## achilipepper2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

I am having a hard time finding freight transport for exporting goods. there is nothing in the yellow pages under any subject, and limited resources online. How can i find freight companies in Colima or in Guadalajara to USA? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## DonBlanco8 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi there,

I use a compamny every month between GDL and various US East Coast locations...they are not necessarily THE cheapest company to work with, but their pick-up/palletization/warehousing services make life easier. 

I'm always on the look-out to share my pallet/trailer costs to the US, so depending on where your final destination is (and how much you're sending), let me know via PM and we'll look into this. I just noticed that I can't post URLs otherwise I'd send you straight to their web page.

Saludos,
DonB


----------



## achilipepper2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you so much for replying! how did you go about finding the transport company you are using? are you involved in exporting? its seems very complicated to export, and as you mentioned, not always cost effective. I would be interested in learning more about others experiences or any advice regarding shipping and exporting manufactured goods. 
thanks!


----------



## DonBlanco8 (Mar 19, 2009)

I found them through word of mouth (when doing your research, just look for 'Fletes' and you'll find a ton of companies). Sometimes you have to find the right company through trial and error (I used 3 different ones before finally settling on my current freight forwarders - but like I said, cheapest is not always the best).


----------

